# Tsunami 510 pin



## Imti175 (26/2/17)

Hi i just wanted to know if anyone knows where i can get a 510 pin replacement for a geekvape tsunami or can i get one made somewhere in jhb. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynkedZA (26/2/17)

Engineers can turn u one

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imti175 (26/2/17)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

